# Control4 Navigators...



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a control4 system that works fine - except the wireless navigators will not display cover art. They did so previously, but I replaced an old router that they connected to...

The *previous* setup: DLink Router connected to control4 director and navigators. Then a Netgear (802.11 G) router was connected to the DLink at a LAN port and DHCP was disabled. The netgear router served as an access point to extend the range (it was a floor above, connected through a POE adapter - not ideal, but wired ethernet was uneconomical). As I said, Control4 worked perfectly with this setup.

The *current* setup is the same, but the Netgear (802.11 G) router that had been the access point was reprogrammed to serve as the main router and another Netgear (802.11 N) router took its place upstairs. The control4 navigators connect to the N router upstairs because for some reason or another the signal from the G router downstairs is too poor. The Control4 navigators can do functions such as change the channel and switch inputs, but they cannot access the internet and they won't display cover art or album art. I have tried everything from setting them to a static IP to changing the DNS servers... Nothing works.

See the attached diagram for a better idea of how I have it set up. What I'm trying to fix is to get the internet functions to work and cover art to display properly. The internet functions are searching the internet for added DVDs cover art, synopsis, etc. You enter a search term in the remote and it is supposed to bring back results... Only on mine, it just either takes forever and then exits or reloads the system and leaves me back at the start... I'm guessing the cover art problem has something to do with communication between the navigator and director, as the director shows the cover art when it is connected to my PC - which can access it just fine because the connection is wired.

---The following is irrelevant to the problem---
Sadly, the most advanced settings that the stupid Navigators will let users configure are the DNS and IP settings for the wireless network. Everything else is unavailable - they expect you to contact a dealer to service every little thing. In fact, updating firmware and other software requires a dealer's account with Control4...
-------


----------

